# Router Seitenaufrufe ansehen



## hoctar (5. August 2009)

Hallo 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Adressen anzuzeigen, die die einzelnen Clients, die über einen linux Rechner mit dem Internet verbunden sind, aufrufen ?


----------



## Navy (5. August 2009)

Ja.

Du kannst das über einen transparenten Proxy erreichen. Squid bietet sich da z.B an. Oder das logging bei iptables aktivieren.


----------



## hoctar (5. August 2009)

Wo kann ich die standart iptables logs finden ?
Gibt es vllt. noch andere Möglichkeiten ? über vllt. iptraf ?
Also am besten wäre es, wenn man direkt die Adressen ansehen könnte die Aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Navy (5. August 2009)

Nimm Squid. Howtos dafür gibt es genügend und auch die Doku vom Projekt ist sehr ausführlich.


----------

